# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Security wearables >  Safeband, security system, bracelet and tags, Hideez Technology, Inc., Leawood, Kansas, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Hideez Technology, Inc.

"Safeband: Ultimate Security System. Bracelet&Tags" on Indiegogo

"SafeBand: Entire Security Solution" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

[email protected] video
December 2, 2014




> SafeBand is a multifunctional waterproof wearable device which works as a personal security solution on your wrist.
> SafeBand is more than just a project to create a gadget that will help you in your daily life by monitoring your activities and giving your notifications, it's a way to protect your privacy, your things and even your loved ones. Our team has worked hard to this end, and the result of our project is a wearable solution that can be a smart watch, a way to control all your valuables, a fitness tracker and a smart alarm at the same time - and more functions are in development right now. Our goal with this project is to make sure you don't ever lose anything important - be it your dog, your wallet or your online privacy, and are always safe - hence the name.

----------

